# New Model 70



## bjanecke13 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just wondering what people who have one or any information on the new model 70 in coyote light. I just purchased one and i like the trigger and obviously the action since its the pre 64 style action. Wondering if anybody has one or has shot groups with it. Very nice lookin rifle. Ill take pros and cons.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good question.

I saw one of those yesterday and really like the look and feel of it. I might have to save over the next few years and get one.


----------



## Piebald (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't say enough about a Model 70. The new Model 70 or the old. I set up quite a few guns every year and I have never had my hands on a bad one. I have gotten good and bad M77's, 700's, 110's but never a bad Model 70. I am referring to groups at 100yds.

I have a friend that I shoot with who sold his 700's and bought new Model 70's. He likes the feel of the rifle, bolt, safety, and the balance. Not knocking a 700 because those are classic rifles ( and I have shot a lot of them.) but the Model 70 has always been a little more consistant for me.

I have a 300yd range on my property and I can honestly tell you that the Model 70 has performed flawlessly at this distance. I hope you enjoy your rifle.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

way to over priced in my opinion.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Man if it is truely a pre 64 action, I will have to have one. I let myself get traded out of a pre 64 in .280 years ago and still get a tear in my eye when I think about it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The new model 70's have been getting really great reviews. From what I have read they have been re-designed back to the old pre-64 mauser style action.


----------



## Vlad dracule (Jul 2, 2010)

new model 70 are great I purchased two supergrades one sporter,one weather extreme and one coyote light.I own kimbers ,remingtons sakos and I personally feel that these guns are an outstanding value for the money and all are loaded with features i could noty resist in owning, all shoot moa or less and check out there web site for more information.Check them out at your local gun store, you will not be disappointed,regards Marc


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you're looking for a pre '64 action just pick up an FNH. They bought the Wincherster Plant and are still making the actions. They're very smooth and reliable.

xdeano


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

xdeano said:


> If you're looking for a pre '64 action just pick up an FNH. They bought the Wincherster Plant and are still making the actions. They're very smooth and reliable.
> 
> xdeano


To my knowledge FN currently only offers the SPR and TSR bolt actions:

If your talking about the TSR then your comparing a 8.5+ pound $1,100 tactical rifle to a 7 pound $700 sporter. (2" shorter BBL on the FN to boot)

If your talking about the SPR, then your comparing a 12 pound $1,500 tactical rifle to a 7 pound sporter.

The SPR is offered in ONE caliber. The TSR offers a whopping TWO - The Model 70 offers EIGHT.

Frankly Sir, the FN guns are not only above the pay grade of a Model 70, but completely obtuse for use as a hunting rifle. They may share the same action, but Winchester and FN guns are FAR from similar. If you want to hump a 12 pound (empty, before optics) rifle, with no caliber selection, around the field then by all means do what makes you happy. But for me, I will stick with guns like the 6.5lb Model 70 featherweight. If I want something higher up the rung I will look to the Kimber M84 or the Weatherby Ultralight for guns in the same price range as the SPR and TSR.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just get the action and have some one put a sporter barrel on it.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Oh my god not a 12 pound gun!!! Other than maybe a sheep hunt way up in the mountains wieght is a non factor with the slings and packs now avalable to carry said gun. crap it would probally wiegh even more becasue i would add a can plus optics.

Before any comments it is legal to hunt all game in the state of south dakota with a silencer.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm talking about the action boys. calm down.

you can pick up a complete action from CDNN Sports for around $350 for a short action, with a clip or trap door mag, for those who like the pre 64 actions and are thinking of a build. This was just an FYI not a go out and buy an expensive heavy gun post.

xdeano


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

xdeano said:


> I'm talking about the action boys. calm down.
> 
> you can pick up a complete action from CDNN Sports for around $350 for a short action, with a clip or trap door mag, for those who like the pre 64 actions and are thinking of a build. This was just an FYI not a go out and buy an expensive heavy gun post.


$350 wouldn't be a terrible price for the Model 70 action alone. Last time I saw a Howa action I think it was $299.



KurtR said:


> Oh my god not a 12 pound gun!!! Other than maybe a sheep hunt way up in the mountains wieght is a non factor with the slings and packs now avalable to carry said gun. crap it would probally wiegh even more becasue i would add a can plus optics.


I hunt out East... And I'm not an stand hunter. No Trucks, ATVs, or special backpacks to carry my gear; just full days of walking with gun in hand, stalking game and making snap shots... Thats why my rifle is 5.5 lbs and not 12+

I'm glad you can get by with a heavy bench gun the way you hunt. More power to you. That being, many hunters, myself included, can not hunt in such a manner - thats why sporters are nearly always in the 7 pound range.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Not a bench gun and 12 pounds in not a heavy gun be any means. I hunt i open country that is why i use a pack not a special pack a pack like thousands of other people us such as eberley stock nothing special about that. If i want snap shots i go pheasant hunting, walking and up on deer does not happen out here in open country you use your glass to save alot of boot leather. i know people who have guns between 15-17 pounds and they pack them all day on elk hunts in the mountains with no problem and one of those guys is 57 years old. Mountains=hard flat eastern land=easy


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

May I ask what benefit your seeing from doubling the weight of your gun? Are you shooting a 375 or 416?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

A better shooting gun. Not a snap shooter a accurate shooter. I just dont shoot during hunting season it is a year round affair for me. Sporter bbls would not last.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nothing wrong with a heavier gun. I hump many miles a day chasing coyotes with a 15lb gun. After you get use to it, you don't notice it. I'd guess the older I get the more i'll notice it, but for now I'm strong enough for it to not be a burden.

A heavier gun will reduce felt recoil, which in turn will lessen flintching and improve accuracy. My 308 feels like a 223 when I squeeze the trigger. It also allows a person to reaquire the target after a shot, because there is less recoil. These are two big reasons to why a heavier gun is better.

Of course there are many cons of toating around a heavy gun. Fitigue might be the biggest. With a good pack this is a moot point.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 14 lber and an 8.5 lber.

You guys that dont mind lugging that heavy gun around can come play gun bearer for me for a day. Ill bring the 14 lber. You can also drag out all my coyotes while your at it.

Ill even let ya use snowshoes and a drag bag. 

If I have to walk more than 400 yards, the 14 lber stays in the truck!

For the majority of hunting situations there is NO advantage to a heavy gun.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you know I can keep up. oke:

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If i have to walk more than 400 yds the coyote stays where it lays.


----------

